# WOW...I won!



## captain (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok this past weekend I was involved in my first rib cook off. The Tomapoolazza 7th rib/brisket cookoff.  While doing some homework through this new site I found.....this one! It must have been enough suggestions and info to put me on top. For my first cook off and only little experience I am stoked and hooked.  I had a great time with friends and family. Thanks everyone. Andrew from yorkville, il


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome!!!

  Congrats!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

That's awesome Dude!


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats. Way to go.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)

We applaud you and all your efforts!!

Rich


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## jimf (Jul 19, 2011)

Recipe?   haha just kidding.  Congrats!  Thats huge


----------



## chef willie (Jul 19, 2011)

great job....congrats....looks like a good time was had by all


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 19, 2011)

It is a great thing when you can pick up a few tips and tricks to take it to the next level...whether in competition or just satisfying yourself. Congrats!


----------

